# State schools in or around Benidorm ??



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

Hi all x
The area we are hoping to move to is Altea or La Villadejoyosa, does anyone know of or can reccomend state schools over that way any advice would be grealy appreciated, been on web but its like a needle in a haystack !!! 
x emma x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

emma wilson75 said:


> Hi all x
> The area we are hoping to move to is Altea or La Villadejoyosa, does anyone know of or can reccomend state schools over that way any advice would be grealy appreciated, been on web but its like a needle in a haystack !!!
> x emma x


it really is hard to find info on state schools online - many of them don't have any sort of internet presence at all!!

here are some links with phone numbers & addresses at least

colegios públicos Altea

colegios públicos Villajoyosa

colegios públicos Benidorm

the bottom line though, is until you know where you will be living, there's not much you can do, unless you find someone with their kids at a particular school, get a glowing reference, & then make sure you move into the catchment area

the system is similar to in the UK, where your kids go the school nearest to home, if there is room


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

thankyou for that info, i think the 1st thing 1st is for us to learn the language which is vital,my children start next week and do know a little spanish, going out this year sometime to look at both towns x like i said in my previous thread, weve set our selfs a time limit of 2yrs to get sorted x


----------



## gcg (Aug 25, 2012)

*Did you go?*



emma wilson75 said:


> Hi all x
> The area we are hoping to move to is Altea or La Villadejoyosa, does anyone know of or can reccomend state schools over that way any advice would be grealy appreciated, been on web but its like a needle in a haystack !!!
> x emma x


Hi - was just wondering whether you managed to move or not. Am hoping to make the move next year and was hoping for some advice on how it went for you.
Thanks


----------



## maddy82 (Mar 8, 2013)

we to are planning to move to that area ,when are you?


----------



## gcg (Aug 25, 2012)

: hi there. we won't be moving there any time soon due to spanish economy and the fact that neither of us had jobs lined up. when are you going and what job are you doing?


----------



## maddy82 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,we used to live there ,there being benidorm ,we lived in la cala been in northampton now for 7 years and we really want to go back.going on hols there this aug and also to see about the possibility of a job in a care company?what are your plans?maddy


----------



## gcg (Aug 25, 2012)

hi maddy. what did you used to work as when you were there before. we used to live there in 2004 but not sure what our plans are for the future now. PM me if you want to keep in touch, would be nice to here if you do end up going


----------



## maddy82 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi ,would like that ,pm?how?im rubbish on this thing,well i used to waitress at tony romas and work in bars my partner was a musician at churchills and a irish bar we left end of 2005 and now have a 6 yr old what about u when u were ther b4 ?


----------



## gcg (Aug 25, 2012)

on right hand side where your user name is, private messages link there in green, just sent you one


----------



## gcg (Aug 25, 2012)

have sent you an email


----------



## vikster (May 28, 2014)

hi my name I Victoria I am 30 years of age I have 3 children twin girls which are 13 and a 2 year old son,i am looking on moving to Benidorm next year, i iam looking for some information on schools for my children, such as do i need to pay for childcare and if so how much an how often, and which are the best schools for my childrens ages


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vikster said:


> hi my name I Victoria I am 30 years of age I have 3 children twin girls which are 13 and a 2 year old son,i am looking on moving to Benidorm next year, i iam looking for some information on schools for my children, such as do i need to pay for childcare and if so how much an how often, and which are the best schools for my childrens ages


:welcome:


I can't speak specifically about Benidorm schools, but usually your children will go to the one nearest your home, unless there aren't any places


take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html - there's a section about schools & education

the 13 year olds will struggle unless they are already fluent Spanish speakers, so although you could try them in state school, you'd be well advised to have a plan B for them which would mean private International/British school

in what year were they born?


----------



## vikster (May 28, 2014)

hi my twin girls were born 07.06.2001, what is the private international/british school ,my 13year old girls do not speak fluent Spanish although they do study Spanish in the school which they are in now ,how about my 2year old son what would i have to do for him.


----------



## maddy82 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi do international schools cost,do they have fee's ? maddy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vikster said:


> hi my twin girls were born 07.06.2001, what is the private international/british school ,my 13year old girls do not speak fluent Spanish although they do study Spanish in the school which they are in now ,how about my 2year old son what would i have to do for him.


born in 2001 they would be due to start the second year of secondary in the Spanish system - that's the second year of 4 in total

some children do manage going in at that age, but the majority don't cope with learning Spanish quickly enough to study the curriculum

many schools have an infant department & children born in 2011 would be able to start in September this year if there is room

here's a link to NABSS - it's an association of British/International schools & shows where most of them are

Welcome to Nabss | Nabss


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maddy82 said:


> Hi do international schools cost,do they have fee's ? maddy


yes, International schools are fee-paying

you'll find lots of info here, but they don't all publish the fees, so you'd need to contact them individually

Welcome to Nabss | Nabss


----------



## maddy82 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi ,just wondering did you move and if you could answer a question ,I read somewhere that you need to get your child's educational info /report convalidated .Is that the case for a nine year old or is it for secondary education .Also how do you go about that ,and is it school reports they mean ?
Maddy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

maddy82 said:


> Hi ,just wondering did you move and if you could answer a question ,I read somewhere that you need to get your child's educational info /report convalidated .Is that the case for a nine year old or is it for secondary education .Also how do you go about that ,and is it school reports they mean ?
> Maddy


Strange, This came up only a few days ago. Look at this thread from post 26 onwards
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/1032450-schooling-spain-3.html


----------



## maddy82 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok thanks ,maddy


----------

